# USANA and CFS/FM



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have posted many times about the relief I have received for my IBS-D from flavonoids and multivitamin supplements. (A brand not made by USANA, just so we understand...) I have also seen a number of testimonials around the same products I use and CFS/FM. I have just come back from my holiday on Hornby Island here in BC, where I met a woman who is part of a USANA marketing team. They have had similar success with there brand of vitamins/minerals and flavonoid supplements for CFS/FM. The woman who started that group was able to throw out all of her CFS meds after about a year of supplementation. If you are in enough pain, it ought to be worth a try.


----------

